#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] [網站活動]向美國政府反對將灰狼移出保育名單

## 狼王白牙

[*]相關討論: *★[新聞]美國三州野狼將自瀕臨絕種動物名單除名
[spacer=18]★[心得]保育成功=獵殺的開始?*

活動類型 : 網站 

活動網址(英文) : 
*
http://action.earthjustice.org/campa...=hdAI9Qp1otieE
*
活動說明 :

美國魚類與野生動物管理局於今年年初宣布將北美灰狼移出保育類名單,
在上個世紀持續一整個世紀的獵殺行動, 灰狼幾乎從北美48個洲滅絕
由於狼類在歷史上是屬於被人類 "蓄意消滅" 的生物, 
獵手, 以娛樂為目的的打獵活動, 以及人類對狼的仇恨
將可能導致目前在某些地區僅確認 600 隻左右的灰狼再度遭受嚴重威脅

請至活動網頁對 美國魚類與野生動物管理局 表達反對這項決定

填寫方式如下:

----------


## J.C.

感謝白牙製作詳細的圖片說明
我在FA圖庫上看到有不少畫家在宣傳這個網站 所以才注意到這個消息
平時大家經常在討論動物保育議題 現在正是付諸行動的時候
即使英文不好 只要填寫基本資料就可以聲援了 讓美國政府知道台灣也有保育灰狼的人士吧

如果不知道地址的英文寫法 或自己名字的拼音 可以到郵政網站查詢:
http://www.post.gov.tw/post/internet....jsp?ID=190103

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

推一下~
話說他今天寄了一封E-MAIL
講了一大堆(英文爛看不出重點XD")
然後有連結...
他想要募款哩XD"

沒有信用卡(汗)

----------


## 狼狗傑

8月6日早已過去......

我們成功了嗎？

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 8月6日早已過去......
> 我們成功了嗎？


US Fish and Wildlife Service 的首頁新聞表示

今年 8 月 8 日被移出頻危物種保育名單的是美國國鳥 - 禿鷹，
狼仍然維持在名單上

我猜測美國的保育組織把期限訂在 8 月 6 日
是為了避免狼跟著禿鷹一起被宣布移除自保育名單

但是禿鷹在過去 25 年內從 400 對增加到 1 萬 "對"，
狼的數量在三個洲仍只有 1300 "隻"

雖然暫時避免了打獵危機，但是這只是一時的
活動網頁還在，請繼續跟美國政府表示關注，現在不是迫害狼的好時機。

----------


## 狼狗傑

是啊！絕不能鬆懈！加油！

----------

